# Topsy Turvy Tomatoes.



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone try to grow any yet? I'm thinking about getting a couple and try them.

My dad has two on his deck and they're loaded with tennis ball size maters. None ripe yet, but they look healthy. He planted them the last week of April.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I have one, keeps the birds off my garden. Getting too hot to start new plants.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tposy-Turvey Tomatoes*

Sounds Interesting.

I have a couple on my shopping list to get the next time at the store. C2


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw the containers at wally world 9.95 I think


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

sea ray said:


> I saw the containers at wally world 9.95 I think


Heck, I used big plastic flower pots upside down for $2.00, and works well. Next year I will use 1 gallon plastic buckets and plastic hanging baskets. I used small rope as the hangers and put under the eaves of the deck on eye bolts, lots of MATERS there. Just planted last week and already have got 11 maters off the middle plant. Have to water every other day, but Im retired so gives me something to do. Just trying with cherry maters now, next year will go with the biggies.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats pretty cool looking baytownboy. They probably dry out pretty quickly. You could set up some misters on a timer that would probably work pretty well.


----------



## Tex4x4Fsh (Jul 21, 2006)

Ive got a Topsy Turvy Tomato planter on the back porch. been there for abt two weeks. plant is growing good and looks like the maters are about to pop out with all the flowers showing up. but I got a question. is there a certain variety to use in the hanging planters? as soon as I planted it, it proceeded to grow around the side and go vertical again... i thought they were supposed to hang upside down....


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

They start hanging when they get fruit on them. Mine did the same thing.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Here are mine.
They did better than my regular tomato plants. Varmits got everyone of my tomato in my 13 pots.
At least these made it thru to being ripe.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*PICTURES THIS TIME*

PICTURES THIS TIME.
b.d


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

Blue.dog said:


> Here are mine.
> They did better than my regular tomato plants. Varmits got everyone of my tomato in my 13 pots.
> At least these made it thru to being ripe.


Well, If it was birds, they would've wrecked those plants too. Methinks you have a squrrel problem.. You need a squrrel feeder in your yard with some d-con pellets in it! :biggrin: The lil' buggers were cutting all my pecans and black walnuts while they were still green one year and I fixed their wagon and thinned em' out a little. :wink:


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RiverRat1962 said:


> Well, If it was birds, they would've wrecked those plants too. Methinks you have a squrrel problem.. You need a squrrel feeder in your yard with some d-con pellets in it! :biggrin: The lil' buggers were cutting all my pecans and black walnuts while they were still green one year and I fixed their wagon and thinned em' out a little. :wink:


Tree rats...like cockroaches with hair!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

We've had 2 of them growing for 2 months, and have 1 that's right 1 mater growing,,,we've had a bunch of blooms but only 1 apparently stuck...we sprayed a bunch of times with Bloom Set...NADA NADA Enchilada....now our strawberry hanger is doing great...when we beat the birds to the ripe ones...going to get some vegetable fertilizer and feed the maters tomorrow...maybe that will do it...


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Man, I was skeptical of the ones advertised on TV, but I was playing golf the other day and this guy had two of them hanging from an old swing set and they were huge and full of tomatos


----------

